# The next stage of my life !!!



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I found out yesterday that *I AM GOING TO BE A GRANDMA* !!!!! 

Obviously I intend to be a Grandma of the Glamorous variety!!! lol 

Yes, my son and his partner rang me yesterday with the news! Im emotional and it feels strange .... I was younger than my son is now when I had him ... but to me he is still my baby boy!!!! .... 

Ive always felt so clever that I helped produce two beautiful human beings ... and I feel so proud now that another generation is starting ... and I played a part in that!!! 

*So this is the next stage of my life .... and I have to say it feels lovely!*

Sue


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Congratulations Sue! :clap2: That's really exciting news......god, is everyone getting pregnant at the moment!?! Well, in times of crisis, they say that staying in is the new going out. And they've got a lovely place to come and have hols with Granny and Grandad too!

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> I found out yesterday that *I AM GOING TO BE A GRANDMA* !!!!!
> 
> Obviously I intend to be a Grandma of the Glamorous variety!!! lol
> 
> ...



GRANNY!!!!!!! Congratulations! Is this gonna pull you back to the UK or are you gonna be "grandma Spain"???

It must a be a weird feeling, I'm not looking forward to that label, altho like you my daughters are now older than I was when I had them! In fact I was divorced by the time I was my eldests age!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you Tally, Jo 

I was actually laid in bed last night thinking about the distance!!!!! But I have no plans to move back to the UK .... and Im sure I will be able to encourage more visits over to Spain for free holidays and free babysitting !!!! 

I will now spend a few weeks debating the name! shall I be Gran, Grandma, Nan, Nanan ??????????? mmmmmmmmmmmm

My kids grew up using Nan and Grandad .... I may follow suit! all these decisions to make!!!! lol

Sue xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> I will now spend a few weeks debating the name! shall I be Gran, Grandma, Nan, Nanan ??????????? mmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> My kids grew up using Nan and Grandad .... I may follow suit! all these decisions to make!!!! lol
> 
> Sue xxxx


Yeah, we always used Nan/Nanny - Grandma was reserved for the Great Grandmother stage...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Thank you Tally, Jo
> 
> I was actually laid in bed last night thinking about the distance!!!!! But I have no plans to move back to the UK .... and Im sure I will be able to encourage more visits over to Spain for free holidays and free babysitting !!!!
> 
> ...


I've already decided that I'm gonna be simply "G", all the rest sound too old to me, (rocking chair, knitting kinda names!!)

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Congratulations Sue!

Even though you're going to be a grannie, I'm sure there's plenty of blokes willing to give you a Tony Danza! 

If you'd called me twenty years ago (in your younger days) I could have helped you out!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Congratulations Sue!
> 
> Even though you're going to be a grannie, I'm sure there's plenty of blokes willing to give you a Tony Danza!
> 
> If you'd called me twenty years ago (in your younger days) I could have helped you out!



"HE's" too old now Sue!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

congratulations Sue


how about this for a new avatar?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> "HE's" too old now Sue!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


I can still raise my game!

Unfortunately all you lot are too far past your sell-by date to ride Space Mountain!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I can still raise my game!
> 
> Unfortunately all you lot are too far past your sell-by date to ride Space Mountain!


we have to be grateful for small mercies:clap2:


----------



## betty (Sep 19, 2009)

*Congrat´s*



Suenneil said:


> I found out yesterday that *I AM GOING TO BE A GRANDMA* !!!!!
> 
> Obviously I intend to be a Grandma of the Glamorous variety!!! lol
> 
> ...


May be they will have time with you and want to travel abit here in Spain. El Burgo is in a Protected Natural Park with some of the best scenery I have every had the privilege to see in the world.
The people of the village have traveled the world looking for work and they are some of the most friendliest I have found.
Of a weekend you may find the local bars bombarded with bikers, that is push bikes as well as motor bikes, walkers are often find this place of beauty as well.
The lakes are not far from here and have replenished its water stock since the downpoor of last year, topped up recently, you will find pictures, there is farm land growing olives, almonds figs and many other fruits, the months change and the scenery changes with the months. The sun is always shinning and it is protected by the mountains. If you are lucky you may see eagles, deer and even wild boar.
Maybe you could all travel. lane:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Congratulations Sue!
> 
> Even though you're going to be a grannie, I'm sure there's plenty of blokes willing to give you a Tony Danza!
> 
> If you'd called me twenty years ago (in your younger days) I could have helped you out!


Ive said it before and Ill say it again ... there is a lot to be said for the more mature ladies! being a Grannie hinders me not one jot in that department !!!!!! 

Sue


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Ive said it before and Ill say it again ... XTreme is HOT!


Word! 










_(I can't see the logic in Microsoft releasing that software package.....but what do I know?)_


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Word!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha ha ha ha ha! I could have you arrested for tampering with my text!

Sue x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> I found out yesterday that *I AM GOING TO BE A GRANDMA* !!!!!
> 
> Obviously I intend to be a Grandma of the Glamorous variety!!! lol
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sue.

It must feel a bit strange, but it's great news at the same time!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Congratulations Sue.
> 
> It must feel a bit strange, but it's great news at the same time!


It is great news Pesky! The "strangeness" comes from having to get my head around my own children producing children lol !!!! My two still seem so young .... but he is nearly 25 and I was only 23 when I had him!

Sue


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> It is great news Pesky! The "strangeness" comes from having to get my head around my own children producing children lol !!!! My two still seem so young .... but he is nearly 25 and I was only 23 when I had him!
> 
> Sue


I find it hard to get my head around people younger than me being grandparents


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I find it hard to get my head around people younger than me being grandparents


Well Im 47  and dont have any problem with my age at all!!! I felt really mature when I had my son at 23 lol ... I must have been surely ??? Im probably more giddy and daft now than I was then if Im honest!

The scarey part is how fast bloomin time goes by  one minute you are sitting in the baby clinic showing off your first born ... the next you are considering whether to be called Gran, Nan, Nanan !!!! ITS JUST FLOWN BY !!!

Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Well Im 47  and dont have any problem with my age at all!!! I felt really mature when I had my son at 23 lol ... I must have been surely ??? Im probably more giddy and daft now than I was then if Im honest!
> 
> The scarey part is how fast bloomin time goes by  one minute you are sitting in the baby clinic showing off your first born ... the next you are considering whether to be called Gran, Nan, Nanan !!!! ITS JUST FLOWN BY !!!
> 
> Sue x



It does my head in! I dont feel any older or different from when I had my first daughter at 19!!! ... I look in the mirror sometimes and I'm quite shocked at the reflection, I look like my mother !

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Well Im 47  and dont have any problem with my age at all!!! I felt really mature when I had my son at 23 lol ... I must have been surely ??? Im probably more giddy and daft now than I was then if Im honest!
> 
> The scarey part is how fast bloomin time goes by  one minute you are sitting in the baby clinic showing off your first born ... the next you are considering whether to be called Gran, Nan, Nanan !!!! ITS JUST FLOWN BY !!!
> 
> Sue x


see - you are younger than me


I didn't have my first until I was 36 & was nearly 40 when I had my second (and last) - I didn't actually plan to be such an old mum - but you never know how it's going to pan out, do you?


I think your grandchilren will be lucky to have a 'glam gran' - by the time mine have kids I will really be a 'granny granny' - I hope


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> I found out yesterday that *I AM GOING TO BE A GRANDMA* !!!!!
> 
> Obviously I intend to be a Grandma of the Glamorous variety!!! lol
> 
> ...


Congrats Sue!

I hope you can enjoy your grandchildren's company wherever you are! It's certainly a bless 

Cheers!^!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Many congrats Sue :clap2::juggle:- surely you are lying about your age??? (Of course, it goes without saying that I look much younger than my years - I put it down to never having figured out what I want to be when I grow up) Presumably your granchild to be is just a few weeks behind baby Thrax?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

If you saying Im lying about my age is a compliment ... then thanks  if, however you are saying I look MUCH older than 47 .. then I will have to kill you at any future "Forum Friends Gathering" lol 

My sons partner has a GP appointment later this week which will give them more precise due dates ... Ill keep you posted! (How boring am I gonna be!!! ... dont let me turn into a grannie that has no more conversation other than her offspring PLEASE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

I am most definitely 47 ... but as Jo says its drives you mad! I never really think about my age until something happens that reminds you of it ... and then I think OMG whats happened .... in my head Im much younger than this! but perhaps now I should stop craving pink hotpants and skinny jeans! lol .... Im rubbish at this growing up thing!

Sue


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> but perhaps now I should stop craving pink hotpants


Age never stopped Stravinsky wearing his Sue!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> I found out yesterday that *I AM GOING TO BE A GRANDMA* !!!!!
> 
> Obviously I intend to be a Grandma of the Glamorous variety!!! lol
> 
> ...


Congratulations:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Doggy


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Many, many congratulations Sue !
You are about to embark on the next and most exciting part of your life. Your grandchildren will give you so much pleasure and love and provide you with a feeling of "completeness".
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> If you saying Im lying about my age is a compliment ... then thanks  if, however you are saying I look MUCH older than 47 .. then I will have to kill you at any future "Forum Friends Gathering" lol
> 
> My sons partner has a GP appointment later this week which will give them more precise due dates ... Ill keep you posted! (How boring am I gonna be!!! ... dont let me turn into a grannie that has no more conversation other than her offspring PLEASE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> ...


Well, ok, it was meant to be a compliment, but if you still want to kill me just remember I am still only just a teenager (mentally) in the body of someone who is older than they ever intended to be....


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I greatly appreciate all your congrats and comments! many many thanks to you all....... I plan on hanging onto this stage of my life for sometime yet! .... its too scarey to think too far ahead ....

Love Sue x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

thrax said:


> Well, ok, it was meant to be a compliment, but if you still want to kill me just remember
> 
> 
> > I am still only just a teenager (mentally) in the body of someone who is older than they ever intended to be
> ...


hee hee hee I think most of us feel like that Thrax! x


----------



## Bear (Sep 21, 2009)

*Congrats!!*

[Hi Sue! My name is Bear. I am a new Grandma too!

I am looking for work in G reece. Anything. Anywhere!

Anything near you that you know of?

Congrats again!

Love Bear.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Bear said:


> [Hi Sue! My name is Bear. I am a new Grandma too!
> 
> I am looking for work in G reece. Anything. Anywhere!
> 
> ...


Hi Bear .. .thank you - I hope you are enjoying your new role! 

Cant help you on the work in Greece question Im afraid! Spain is a long way from Greece !!!

I suppose Greece is similar to Spain in that the unemployment figures are really high at the moment ... dont know about Greece but Spains is just under 20%  !!

Good luck with the job hunting

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

A Grandma called Bear ?????....nowt to do with that lass Goldilocks are you...?


----------

